# Oil filter installed upside down 2000 VW Golf TDI



## Wiggy! (Jan 29, 2010)

So the nitwits at <un-named oil changing place> managed to install the oil filter on my VW Golf TDI upside down. The folks at the local VW dealer found the mistake when they couldn't get the filter housing off and had to hack their way in for the next oil change.
I <think> the car is okay. Anybody have any experience/heard of anything like this before? Possible consequences?
Thx.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Stay away from the quicky oil change places. In the future have the dealer do your oc . Or better yet do it yourself, that way you know it is done correctly and the correct 505.01 oil is used.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Oil filter installed upside down 2000 VW Golf TDI (Wiggy!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wiggy!* »_So the nitwits at <un-named oil changing place> managed to install the oil filter on my VW Golf TDI upside down. The folks at the local VW dealer found the mistake when they couldn't get the filter housing off and had to hack their way in for the next oil change.

Mere upside down filter should not change opening the cap on the filter housing, as the filter is externally the same size and shape on both ends (but one end is labeled "top"). Someone might have messed something else up in putting the filter housing cap back on (though it is hard to see how -- maybe improper gasket installation?).
A 76mm 14 flute oil filter cap wrench will open the cap if you decide to change the oil filter yourself.
Oil filter:








Opening the cap on the oil filter housing:










_Modified by tjl at 6:33 PM 1-29-2010_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (tagsvags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tagsvags* »_Stay away from the quicky oil change places. In the future have the dealer do your oc . Or better yet do it yourself, that way you know it is done correctly and the correct 505.01 oil is used.

The OP doesn't have a PD motor. The factory spec is 505.00. 505.01 is optional.
Even better is a heavy duty synthetic 5w40 diesel oil.
But yes, there is a orientation to the oil filter, as back in about 2003, VW added a dam to the filter, to mimick a anti-drain back valve--- which the dam side (solid plastic portion faces the bottom.


----------



## vdubchop (Apr 13, 2008)

i had the same problem but now my filter is stuck to the housing. anyone know how to remove it?


----------

